# Messages on Scotland, Scottish Reformation



## RamistThomist (Sep 3, 2007)

What are some good messages on Scottish Reformation et al. I have some by David Lachman which are quite good. Are there any on sermonaudio? I know George Grant did a good series on it.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 3, 2007)

I did a search engine at sermonaudio. Here is what came up.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 3, 2007)

David Lachman is quite good and I wish he would write and speak more, and that is not because he dropped a certain name in one of his lectures at PRTS. I don't know about audio, but a good standard that has stood some test of the time is by Lachman's previous incarnation (said respectfully and in jest): David Hay Fleming's 666 page work (oh, the irony) on _The Reformation in Scotland_ (Hodder and Stoughton, 1910). Get anything by Hay Fleming as he was a precisionist in historical matters (and was a good old Covenanter to boot; with a sense of humor I might add). I recently issued a volume 1 of his shorter writings (more to come if I can ever get to the research and get it done).


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 3, 2007)

Thank you, Mr. Coldwell.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 3, 2007)

Here is some online reading:

John Knox, _The history of the reformation of religion in Scotland_
David Hay Fleming, _The Reformation in Scotland: causes, characteristics, consequences_
Thomas M'Crie the Younger, _The Story of the Scottish Church_
A.F. Mitchell, _The Scottish Reformation: Its Epochs, Episodes, Leaders, and Distinctive Characteristics_


----------



## ZackF (Sep 3, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> What are some good messages on Scottish Reformation et al. I have some by David Lachman which are quite good. Are there any on sermonaudio? I know George Grant did a good series on it.



There are a couple good ones by Dr. Robert Godfrey somewhere. I don't have them on my hard drive anymore. One was on John Knox. The other if I remember right was on the English Reformation but the content spilled over to Scotland. Maybe someone can help.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 4, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> I did a search engine at sermonaudio. Here is what came up.



Looks like a pretty good list. I would highly recommend the ones by Joe Morecraft. I've listened to the entire series several times through and learn something new each time. And you sir, might just appreciate his theonomic view of history.  Though I do realize it is an "aquired taste" for some and distasteful to others.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 16, 2007)

Ladies of the Covenant: Memoirs of Female Characters in the Scottish Covenants


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 16, 2007)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Spear Dane said:
> 
> 
> > I did a search engine at sermonaudio. Here is what came up.
> ...



I have listened to his series on the Reformation. About 4 years ago it made me paedobaptist.


----------



## KMK (Sep 16, 2007)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Spear Dane said:
> 
> 
> > I did a search engine at sermonaudio. Here is what came up.
> ...


----------

